# British Female in Dubai seeking Job



## flo3da (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey

I am british girl moving to Dubai. I am a private equity funds administrator.. what sort of salary can I expect?

Many thanks indeed


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends upon your qualifications, skill level, experience, and industry. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello flo3da,

Check out this website which may give you an idea of salary range:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

flo3da said:


> I am a private equity funds administrator.. what sort of salary can I expect?


 Please elaborate further. Are you Portfolio Manager ? what exactly do you do ?

The investment industry has many facets and you can find salary reports in most international recruiting companies. Go to the their website for Dubai, download the Salary survey and you will find out. The survey breaks down to years of experience/ position that will give you an idea how much you would be making.


----------



## ibnu anwar (May 19, 2013)

flo3da said:


> Hey
> 
> I am british girl moving to Dubai. I am a private equity funds administrator.. what sort of salary can I expect?
> 
> Many thanks indeed


depends on your experience, for sure your salary can cover your daily expenses


----------



## flo3da (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for your answers, to expand a bit more, I have a university degree in Fine arts, I am a british national and in my current job I work as funds and investment administrator for Private Equities. I also been an office manager before.

Thanks again


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

So you're not really British but someone who holds the passport?

Not that it matters in the greater scheme of things but I'd be reluctant to hire a native born administrator or manager whose written English is as bad as yours.



flo3da said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your answers, to expand a bit more, I have a university degree in Fine arts, I am a british national and in my current job I work as funds and investment administrator for Private Equities. I also been an office manager before.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> .....I'd be reluctant to hire a native born administrator or manager whose written English is as bad as yours.


ha! you ^^ beat me to it. i was thinking the same thing.

to the OP, please note that there is also a sticky thread at the top of the forum which is all about job salaries and packages. you might do well to search through there too.


----------

